# 29g Bowfront, Lightly Planted.



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

Well i recieved a 29g bowfront for my birthday and moved all my plants from my 20g into it. And started it with no decorations at all. Specs first, Pics second.

29g Bowfront with 65W Corallife Freshwater Aqualight.
Penn Plex Cascade 1000. (100g canister filter, never on full output)
EI Dosing Method using dry ferts.
KH- 6
GH - 10
Ph- 6.8

Plants - Amazon Sword, Anachrias, Water Wisteria, Moneywort, Ludwiga Repens, Anubias coffefolia, Micro Sword, Red Temple, Rotala nanjenshan, HC, Christmas Moss, Flame moss.

Inhabitants - Silver Molly, Black Molly, 3x Creamscicle Lyretail Molly, 9 Neon Tetras, 5 Cherry Barbs, 4 Otos, one apple snail, one Cory.

Old Pics !


----------



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

New Pics!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

You've got some terrific growth there! Do you have green water or is it just the photography?


----------



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

I think i have green water  any ideahow to get rid of it?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

People say let it run it's course, UV, 3 day blackout, etc.

Look here
http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm
http://www.tropicaltankforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=11441


----------



## Logan's Daddy (May 3, 2008)

I think the best way to get rid of green water is by reducing the amount of light or the length of time the light is on, or both. Also crank up the co2 a bit. Follow that with lots of waterchanges, at least 25% a day until it's clear and then for about a week longer, and clean your filters daily during this time as well.

**I do not suggest doing a "blackout"**, it will just lead to a lot more problems, you would end up losing some of your plants and when the mushy little leftovers of them rot in the tank they will cause a nutrient spike which will lead to another green water outbreak. You'll be right back where you are now, only with fewer plants.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Ditto on the great growth. Your plants look VERY healthy! (and so does th egreen water...). 

I used the blackout method with good results, BUT, I only had low-light plants, so they didn't die. I don't think it's worth the risk for you at this point, like Logan's Daddy said.

Instead, make sure your amounts for dry ferts are right (I wouldn't know...I use liquid), if your lights are on more than 9 hours, cut them down to only 9 hours, and turn the CO2 up a bit if it's less than 30ppm (if you have a drop checker...if not, then be careful with this).

Another thing you could try is the split photoperiod that Dianne Walstad uses. 5 hours of light, 4 hour "siesta", 5 hours of light. That gives a 14 hr photoperiod with only 10 hrs light. I didn't think it would have very good results when I read about it, but I tried it anyway just for grins, and have had wonderful results with it...I guess going on a month now. I don't plan on changing it. 

Anyway, that broken photoperiod may help with the green water situation after a few days, and then you could go to a normal 9 hr photoperiod if that's what you'd prefer.

Keep up the good work with the plants!
-Dave


----------



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

Trying on the green water, cut my light hours back to nine (was at 12) hopefully that helps. 

Thanks for all the help guys, you'll get another tank pic in a few days. I'll be updating weekly


----------



## Scouter (Mar 3, 2008)

When I had green water I rented a diatom filter from a lfs. I had to re-rent it two other times within about a month and a half, but I haven't had it since.
Scouter


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

How long is your photo period? I see you have an amazon sward, nice plant but it can quickly over run a 29 gallon tank.


----------



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

9 hours as of right now


----------



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

UV Sterilizer bought

Moved some plants
Added some
No more mollies, move them to a seperate tank.
Added my ember tetras from my shrimp tank
Update time!


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Plants are looking good and I see you have beaten the green water. 

Can you tell me what a couple of the plants are. The first is in the back right corner growing very close to the Ludwigia. The second is your foreground plant in the front right (kinda grassy looking).

-Dave


----------



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

Alternanthera reineckii is the red plant on the right.
and the grassy plant is the micro sword (Lilaeopsis brasiliensis)

and yes, thats your moss on the wood  thanks by the way


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

Its all growing nicely and algae free. Personally, the blue rocks are too much for a planted tank.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Akaizhar said:


> Alternanthera reineckii is the red plant on the right.
> and the grassy plant is the micro sword (Lilaeopsis brasiliensis)
> 
> and yes, thats your moss on the wood  thanks by the way


Thanks for the ID.

DANG! You've got enough of that moss for both tanks!?! You must be feeding it some Wheaties every morning.


----------



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

You'd be surprised Dave, that stuff EXPLODED when it got in my shrimp tank, the stuff you see there is new growth from what i moved to this tank 

But for osme reason, i cant get the flame moss to do the same. D:


----------



## Zenzi (Sep 25, 2008)

I love the blue rocks.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Love the wood. Love the little cave coming out from the wood. Not a fan at all of the blue rocks. Moss looks great! I think you need at least 3 levels. Background, midground, and foreground. You have great background plants, then 2 midground - anubias and microsword. Good start. Plants looks so healthy!!


----------



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

i'm looking to put in some dwarf hairgrass but noone seems to have any


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Akaizhar said:


> You'd be surprised Dave, that stuff EXPLODED when it got in my shrimp tank, the stuff you see there is new growth from what i moved to this tank
> 
> But for osme reason, i cant get the flame moss to do the same. D:


Hmmm, I've noticed better growth in my Flame Moss now that I've increased ferts and removed a couple swords that were shading it out (even though it's supposed to grow well in shade). But I definitely notice that the Christmas Moss grows faster. Maybe the Flame is more picky about water conditions/temperature?

-Dave


----------

